# Lead mixed with concrete walls...



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

In the event of a dirty bomb or nuke most of your shelters would do nothing to stop the radiation.
My Idea is to grind up lead (while wearing proper protection) and mix it into concrete while building your wall. Then wrap that piece in plastic to keep lead out then put concrete (w/o lead) on the outsides of the core. then insulation then sheetrock or brick. This would keep radiation out without getting poised by lead.
| = concrete
. = lead concrete
' = insulation
() = brick
] = plastic wrap

('[|.|]')
('[|.|]')
('[|.|]')


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't tell nobody ya did it. Lead is a big no no now. Unreal all the lead safe practices we have to do when working on older homes (I do construction work for the state). I doubt they would approve of adding it in any sort of new construction for a citizen.

As to weather or not it will stop radiation I can't tell you how well it would work.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

lexsurivor said:


> In the event of a dirty bomb or nuke most of your shelters would do nothing to stop the radiation.
> 
> Not true Lex. Ya need to do a little research on the subject. 2 ft of concrete, 3 ft of water...........the list goes on, will reduce radiation levels by up to 95%.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

adding ground up lead to your concrete mix would be pretty much pointless. Aside from creating a potential hazard to your ground water, having randomly disbursed lead pieces in your wall isn't really an effective means of blocking radiation. You might as well stick with plain concrete and avoid the added cost and increased health risk.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh, thanks for the info.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

lexsurivor said:


> In the event of a dirty bomb or nuke most of your shelters would do nothing to stop the radiation.
> My Idea is to grind up lead (while wearing proper protection) and mix it into concrete while building your wall. Then wrap that piece in plastic to keep lead out then put concrete (w/o lead) on the outsides of the core. then insulation then sheetrock or brick. This would keep radiation out without getting poised by lead.
> | = concrete
> . = lead concrete
> ...


On my last shelter I added lead #8 shot to the concrete mix as we poured the slab, poured concrete layer then sprinkled the lead shot evenly over it and then continued to pour the remainder. This locks the lead in the middle without contact with the outside or inside.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking about but people think it will contaminate the water. So i sujested putting plastic around it.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Unless it's a solid sheet of lead i donot see it helping anything. The radiation would just go through the unleaded area's, i reckon.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I could always just do what ky farmer said. Thanks.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Some interesting ideas but things you need to remember:

1. The further are you are away from a blast this less your exposure to the initial release of radiation. Subsequent exposure is possible if weather carries the radioactive material your way. Gamma rays can travel longer distances because they lose energy slowly. How far a gamma ray travels depends on the amount of initial energy released during a blast.

2. Radiation and radioactive contamination are not the same thing. Radioactive contamination is the Poo you step in....Radiation is the smell.

3. If your shelter is underground...the earth surrounding your shelter will have some shielding effects as well.

4. Water and polyblocks are great for reducing exposure to neutron radiation. Concrete and dense metals (different metals have different shielding properties).


----------

